# Gorilla glue for inside enclosure



## Aryan Kalia (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi guys
I was wondering if gorilla glue is safe to use for gluing cork bark onto the side of tarantula enclosures


----------



## Hellblazer (Dec 1, 2017)

Probably, I would let it cure for a couple days though just to be safe. I use hot glue.


----------



## mack1855 (Dec 1, 2017)

A lot of folks no longer hot glue cork bark,myself included,after learning that frustrating lesson.Trying to get the bark separated from the enclosure while trying to rehouse is maddening!!!!
Can you use scews as @Nightshady has done?.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hellblazer (Dec 1, 2017)

mack1855 said:


> A lot of folks no longer hot glue cork bark,myself included,after learning that frustrating lesson.Trying to get the bark separated from the enclosure while trying to rehouse is maddening!!!!
> Can you use scews as @Nightshady has done?.


I mostly just use hot glue to glue pieces of cork bark together to get a shape I want. I'm not a fan of attaching it to the enclosure with anything really, I just bury the bottom in the substrate and lean it. I have with upside down amac style enclosures though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightshady (Dec 1, 2017)

mack1855 said:


> A lot of folks no longer hot glue cork bark,myself included,after learning that frustrating lesson.Trying to get the bark separated from the enclosure while trying to rehouse is maddening!!!!
> Can you use scews as @Nightshady has done?.


Attaching cork bark to enclosure sides with screws works awesome for me. If you’re going to do it, drill a hole in the enclosure the diameter of the shank of the screw, and drill a pilot hole in the cork bark so the screw won’t split it. 

I still use hot glue, but only for the fake leaves and to attach one piece of cork bark to another.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Dec 1, 2017)

I will use hot glue for suspended fake plants/leaves and such, but will never again use it on the cork.

I tried Gorilla glue not too long ago on acrylic, and it didnt appear to bond.


----------



## Jayvicularia (Dec 2, 2017)

I would think hot glue or silicon would be safer but T's seem to be pretty tough.


----------



## Thistles (Dec 2, 2017)

Gorilla glue is awesome. I use it in all of my arboreal enclosures to make backgrounds, and have for years.


----------



## Jayvicularia (Dec 2, 2017)

MSDS for Gorilla Glue says it contains Methyl Ethyl Ketone, Cyclohexanone, and a couple other hazardous chemicals. Further reading says these all stabilize as the glue dries and that the material is Eco friendly. If Thistles and others have used with success repeatably with no ill affects, I agree it would be safe to do so as well; making sure sufficientry cure time is given for the material.


----------

